# Ramlin Hub Question



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance here as last trailer had hubs with bearing buddies but what's happening here with this hub? The other side has a disk covering this port.

I'm going to call Ramlin Monday but thought I check here.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

There’s supposed to be a plug in the middle of the blue plastic cap. The caps are actually for oil bath hubs. Ramlin used to use them with grease hubs because they sealed better.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Yup just need a new cap. Behind the cap is a zerk fitting. It’s a torsion axle trailer so the grease flows to the back of the spindle and pushes the old grease out the front.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

If water got in (dunked trailer) you may need to get the water out and clean bearings. Hope not. Don't dunk until fixed.


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

Jason M said:


> Excuse my ignorance here as last trailer had hubs with bearing buddies but what's happening here with this hub? The other side has a disk covering this port.
> 
> I'm going to call Ramlin Monday but thought I check here.


There is a better model made for grease hubs that eliminates that rubber plug(rockwell). I just installed a set on my Roll Axel. 

Rob


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

rspehL said:


> There is a better model made for grease hubs that eliminates that rubber plug(rockwell). I just installed a set on my Roll Axel.
> 
> Rob


What's it called?


----------



## rspehL (Feb 23, 2015)

This is the one I have 









1 Aluminum Bearing Grease Cap 1.980


Largest Selection of Boat Trailer Parts In Stock, Authorized Continental Trailer Dealer. Trailer Axles, Trailer Bearings, Trailer Lights and More




www.trailerdepot.com


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I got ahold of Ramlin to see if they have any hubs and spare and they are backordered on hubs. Crazy


----------

